# Keyboard "Mod"



## X_Gamer7 (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, I was sick of looking at my plain old _beige_-colored keyboard that i am sure we are all too familiar with. So, I decided to go ahead and paint it. Here is how I did it:
1) Bought a can of Krylon "short cuts" spraypaint from hardware store
2) Took off keys on keyboard, masking taped up the areas where the keys used to be
3) 2 coats of spray paint, used flat-head nails to spray around LED "lock" keys
4) Let sit overnight, took off tape, sanded down areas that were oversprayed, stuck keys back in

After it was all done, I was really happy with the results. The one thing I am not too fond of is the green LED's on the scroll, caps, num lock keys, but that can be changed later. For right now though, it is a lot better to look at than it was when it was _beige_.
-L8r G8r

P.S. INCLUDED PICTURE BELOW


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

a friend just painted the entire keyboard. he really didnt need to see the letters and such, so he just painted over it, may look at the movie hackers too. looks very nice, I like the blue.


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

Kweul..mi onliee problum is thet ix i maskt thu keyz an hadtuh tayke owt al the ket butinz, i coos nevuh reemimbur whut ordhur thu damn thninz wint in ta thu bord...ya knoe whuht I meen abowt dat problum?


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Just luv that keyboard. And its got me thinking (sometimes hazardous in my case) cos I am looking at the monitor. the mouse, the tower, the table and my finger-nails... and thinking, since it looks as if this is where I am going to spend the greater part of my life, what do I want to see ? Oh boy you have sure started something X gamer7!!


----------



## X_Gamer7 (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks for the responses you guys. I was thinking of spraypainting my monitor that same color too....it's just that I dont exactly have another monitor sitting around, and I'm about as broke as they come.  . O well, I guess life's a hoot and then you die  Of course, I would have to cover up the screen and the "blowholes" in the back. Heh, this should get interesting.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

If you can do with a keyboard, why then a monitor should be a lead pipe cinch or like falling off the proverbial...!

Good luck, and awaiting pics.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I plasti-dipped my logitech keyboard and mouse to match my red PC case. If I can find where my wife hid the camera, I'll post a pic.


----------



## kiregar (Jul 22, 2004)

Alright a modding topic.   

I thought there might be a place here on the forum for a modding section but I've been shot down with the greatest of ease. See Link Anyways, X-Gamer, did you use the kind of paint that bonds to the plastic? If not, then you'll have to spray some sort of clear coat over it to prevent it from flaking off or chipping if your watch hits it or a ring on your finger etc.

Looks like you did a pretty good job at it. A buddy of mine used some of the UV reactive paint and painted his keys with it and then got a decal kit for the letters and symbols for the keys. Now when we have our lan parties, he's the talk of the group. I helped him a little bit because my hands are a bit steadier than his, but he did most of the work. At the parties, he has a UV lamp that mounts to the top of his monitor and it shines down onto his keyoard and mouse and it glows like there's no tomorrow.

kiregar


----------



## Bender#2 (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm working now on my keyboard. It's black. So now i'm erasing all letters and going to make em red gothic. And maybe i'll make some red light under tham. 
Also i'm thinking about modding my Steelpad. But still can't make up my mind about it. the problrm is in surface. If you make some ordinary printing, the surface will be spoiled. And i don't need progaming pad with a spoiled surface. Now i'm thinking.


----------



## kiregar (Jul 22, 2004)

Bender....

The link for the "Steelpad" thing didn't work for me. Make sure you got the URL right for it in your post. I'm curious now as to see what you're talking about modding. The lights under the keyboard sounds cool, just remember to take your time and it will come out like you want it, rather than rush to get it done and skimp on some stuff 

kiregar


----------



## X_Gamer7 (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey, I decided on not painting my monitor because of the fact that if anything goes wrong (even if it's a .0001% chance), I'm not going to have the money to buy a new one for awhile. I'll wait until after X-Mas to spraypaint it.
kiregar, I used Kyrlyon "short cuts" spray paint that says it sticks to plastic. After that, I put on a coat of I think it was.....Dupli-color automotive clear coat. I dont care if its for cars, it worked great on my keyboard! 
-X


----------



## kiregar (Jul 22, 2004)

X_Gamer7 said:


> Hey, I decided on not painting my monitor because of the fact that if anything goes wrong (even if it's a .0001% chance), I'm not going to have the money to buy a new one for awhile. I'll wait until after X-Mas to spraypaint it.
> kiregar, I used Kyrlyon "short cuts" spray paint that says it sticks to plastic. After that, I put on a coat of I think it was.....Dupli-color automotive clear coat. I dont care if its for cars, it worked great on my keyboard!
> -X


Ok, cool, you should be in the clear now.....NO PUN INTENDED 
  

LOL, kiregar


----------

